
"My phone's camera is damaged and makes noise upon activation..." - rahuldottech
https://www.reddit.com/r/TrueOffMyChest/comments/dqn3rn/my_phones_camera_is_damaged_and_makes_noise_upon/
======
scotty79
How could you check if camera is working at the moment?

Let's asssume you don't want to throw you phone into sand in hopes of getting
some audible clues.

Also let's assume you don't want to upload custom ROM to your phone, unless
it's super easy.

~~~
Jamwinner
Its pretty easy. Most of the tools are as easy to install as any other
software. The biggest hurdle is locating the correct set of tools for your
device, but forums are helpful if you are patient. The bigger issue is that
you now have a new attack surface to worry bout. No free lunch.

------
janandonly
There is a reason why security experts recommend to everyone to never permit
any app access to your camera on iOS.

This is probably also the reason why I never would recommend anyone to use
android, ever.

~~~
vinay427
The permissions on my Android device (Samsung, it may be different for AOSP)
are wonderful. I even get notifications if an app uses unusual permissions in
the background, and can easily view permissions by app and apps by permission.

------
fittslickare
This is why you should tape it, just like on your laptop.

------
ksaj
Of course a less paranoid way of looking at this is to consider that the
operating system might be polling its various devices and sensors in some sort
of maintenance routine. Perhaps it is doing the equivalent of drive head
parking, or checking for faults.

------
olliej
Oof the comments in that thread are certainly something...

~~~
fargle
Best comment ever: "I am way too high for this shit man.." \- newly extra
super paranoid hipster, yelling at the sky (via reddit)

